# 40 foot pool, how many laps to swim?



## Faded Lines (Sep 22, 2006)

I want to get more exercise. I hate exercise. Running bores me, be it the treadmill or in the street. I no longer have a bike, so I can't bike ride. I hate lifting weights, that bores me as well and I hate the effort. 

Throughout the summer while in the pool, I decided to swim some laps a couple of times. It felt great. It was nice, refreshing exercise. I eat too much and gained about two or three pounds this summer (effects of sitting home everday). Since soccer has been out for a while and nobody is around to play pick up games, I'd like to start swimming everyday for the rest of the summer. My pool is 40 feet long. How many laps would be a sufficient workout? Thanks.

*Edit- I actually just read that swimming isn't good for weight loss. Better than sitting on a computer chair all day though.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

wish i had a pool.....


----------



## Faded Lines (Sep 22, 2006)

Never mind, I got in touch with my buddy who swims and he told me how much to do. Thanks anyway.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Faded Lines said:


> wates


Don't take it as an insult, but it's "weights". Just letting you know. Swimming is good exercise so I would keep doing it.


----------



## Faded Lines (Sep 22, 2006)

shyvr6 said:


> Faded Lines said:
> 
> 
> > wates
> ...


Oh jesus, how embarrassing. I know you won't believe me, but I KNEW THAT! I never make spelling mistakes!

Thanks for that long advice, I appreciate it.


----------



## Faded Lines (Sep 22, 2006)

I swam 60 laps today, totaling 2400 feet. I did 30 in the morning, and 30 more just now. I can't do all 60 in one shot. Tonight I am going to try and do 30 more, making 90 laps for the day.


----------



## Faded Lines (Sep 22, 2006)

blossom said:


> You did great.


Thanks :boogie


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Faded Lines said:


> *Edit- I actually just read that swimming isn't good for weight loss. Better than sitting on a computer chair all day though.


I can tell you the people I have seen that did a lot of swimming were not fat.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I used to be able to swim before work every day. I didn't have to be at work until 10. I had a YMCA membership and would swim a mile every morning. It becomes very zen after a while. Nothing exists except the water moving past your body. At 8:00 am there was never more than 2-3 people there. After my mile, I could just relax and use the sauna or just sit and talk with the lifeguard. My weight was pretty stable at the time so I didn't realy lose anything. My muscles were very well toned though.


----------

